# Howard Butcher Block Oil, Conditioner, and Cleaner



## pintodeluxe

Love the Howard's product line. Especially the yellow colored products like Butcher Block Conditioner and Feed-N-Wax. Great for cutting boards, boxes, and smaller projects.


----------



## RichT

+1. Feed-N-Wax goes on just about everything. I take a case with me to shows so people can see what I recommend and take some home if they want.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I started wood turning this year and have been looking for a good food safe finish. I'll keep this in mind.


----------



## DMiller

Thanks for the replies, guys! I have to try the feed-n-wax some time! Thanks!


----------



## dhazelton

Do people honestly think that a food safe finish will NOT wash off? I put mineral oil on our butcher block every couple of weeks.


----------



## DMiller

> Do people honestly think that a food safe finish will NOT wash off? I put mineral oil on our butcher block every couple of weeks.
> 
> - dhazelton


Sadly, yes. The high end store owner could not understand that you "need to re-apply the finish" every time you wash an item. It make it a little challenging for me because they did not want to carry finish in their store; do you guys who use feen-n-wax re-apply after every use? Thanks! Dale


----------



## dhazelton

I have a bottle of the beeswax and orange oil - I did NOT know it was for cutting boards as well. I actually used it on my boots yesterday.


----------



## RichT

> Sadly, yes. The high end store owner could not understand that you "need to re-apply the finish" every time you wash an item. It make it a little challenging for me because they did not want to carry finish in their store; do you guys who use feen-n-wax re-apply after every use? Thanks! Dale
> 
> - DMiller


For your spatulas and cheese knives (and other smaller items), I recommend the The Beall Wood Buff Kit. You'll be amazed at the difference in finish quality compared to other oils and waxes. The final step in the process is pure carnauba wax, which has to be applied with friction. The wax block is hard as a rock, and unlike wax formulations containing carnauba, you are getting the full hardness of it. It will withstand multiple hand washings and still look like new.

For cutting boards, some guys use paraffin. Melt it on, scrape it off and it seals the board nicely. After that, you can use whatever oil you like.

Regarding Feed-N-Wax, it's more of a conditioner and polish to apply a couple of times a year to keep the finish on furniture and cabinets looking good. I wouldn't use it on a cutting board.


----------



## Tennessee

This product, Howard's Butcher Block Oil, has become my go-to product for all my cutting boards, cheese boards and pizza peels I sell in my galleries.
Long lasting, gives the product a great pop on the grain, and I have gone back even 3-4 months later on a couple that didn't sell, and they still looked great.
Outstanding product, available at my local HD for a reasonable price.
WAY better than walnut oil.

I simply tell the gallery owners that they should tell the buyers that they need to go to HD and get a bottle.


----------



## DMiller

> This product, Howard s Butcher Block Oil, has become my go-to product for all my cutting boards, cheese boards and pizza peels I sell in my galleries.
> Long lasting, gives the product a great pop on the grain, and I have gone back even 3-4 months later on a couple that didn t sell, and they still looked great.
> Outstanding product, available at my local HD for a reasonable price.
> WAY better than walnut oil.
> 
> I simply tell the gallery owners that they should tell the buyers that they need to go to HD and get a bottle.
> 
> - Tennessee


Thanks, Tennessee! When using just Howard's Cutting Board Oil, have you ever had problems with the finish "washing right off" when you wash the product? Thanks!

Ps. I just noticed that you build guitars. Do you mind if I ask you some questions as I am attempting to build an acoustic? Thanks!


----------



## jopo

I use Howard's and like it but like any oil, you wash (some scrubbing ie sponge) and it'll be gone quickly. Warm water more so. Then with soap…well, soap is made to remove oil so it shouldn't be a surprise. That said, I wash my spoons and bowls lightly with cool to warm but never hot water and I use little soap and…I personally enjoy putting a drop of oil in the bowl of the spoon and it's like re loving the design feel etc all over again - for me.


----------



## Tennessee

The stuff I use is the bottle on the right in his picture, the Conditioner.
It has, I believe, Beeswax, Purified mineral oil, Vitamin E or D, (can't remember), and Carnuba Wax.
So it is way more complex than just the oil, and won't wash off anywhere near as fast. And it lasts longer in the one gallery I show in, which has a problem in the winter with really low humidity from the HVAC heat side they have in the building.

There was one guy who had a very nice hollow form bowl, with a really small opening. Had to take him hours. It sat nicely over the summer, and just as we were entering the Christmas season they turned on the heat, and it gained a small but distinct shrink crack in the top. Boy, was he upset…

But my cutting boards with two coats of Howards Conditioner, they seem to do fine.


----------



## DMiller

Thanks jopo ad Tennessee! I noticed in some test I did with the finish that the hotter the water was, the easier the finish came off. Tennessee, recently I have been applying one coat of oil followed by around three coats of conditioner, which seems to be working well. Thanks guys!


----------



## handmadewithashley

I've used their mineral oil but I didn't know they had a cleaner. I'm curious about that. Will be checking it out.


----------

